# Anyone ever go to a psychic to find out when you'll concieve?



## Dottiee

Hey ladies,

I've heard of a few ladies on different forums asking a psychic about when they'll conceive. It's had some mixed reviews, but a surprising amount of accurate ones too. 

This one psychic kept being mentioned Suzy Rayne. I looked her up and she'll tell you when you'll conceive, the gender and how many children you'll have. It's only $10, so I figured I'd give it a try. I'm still waiting for my reading. I'm very skeptical, but it's cheap so why not :blush:

Anyone ever try this?


----------



## Myshelsong

I have done this twice.

Both gave me real hope and I was happy about the reading however when the pregnancy didn't happen the month they said, and then the next month went by I got really upset about it. I know it was all in fun and I really didn't think I took it seriously but I was really .... hoping that it would be true.

I say do what you want, have fun with the experience just understand that it may not happen as predicted.
Good luck.


----------



## madtowngirl

I haven't done one, but I've thought about doing one, just for fun. I'm afraid I'd get really upset if it was wrong. I think once I've started actually doing treatments, I might do it just for fun, because I think I'll feel more in control of what is happening, and less likely to obsess over a prediction.


----------



## aimze

I went to one in person, £25...

She told me to expect a boy and a girl in February....that year I had iui and got pregnant, due date 9th feb...I moscarried an it was a molar pregnancy so could have been twins....

Year later Ivf, again fell pregnant, due date 19th feb...miscarried again...

We're now looking at adoption an feb is our decision month!!

Coincidence?


----------



## Dottiee

I'm still waiting on my reading, she said it can take about 3 days. 

I had something like this done before, although I didn't really ask for it. I got interested in the healing power of crystals and figured it could hurt to have some pretty rocks around the house.. So I went to a store called Soaring Spirit to buy some.

The lady knew I was TTC when I didn't tell her (she might have been able to tell by the crystals I was buying). She said that it's taking a long time because I'm stressed about my previous miscarriage. I hadn't told her it was a long time or that I had miscarried during a surprise pregnancy as a teenager. I was absolutely shocked. 

She also said that I would conceive a girl in January, and she sees 1 maybe 2 more children after that but couldn't see the sex. Because she knew so much about me without telling her, I'm a little hopeful that January will be the month.. Which would be an amazing birthday present for me.

I'm curious to see if this psychic's predictions match the mediums that spoke to me at the store.


Aimze - I'm so, so sorry to hear about your miscarriages. I really hope you get your healthy sticky bean soon :(


----------



## Dottiee

So I just got my psychic reading! 

It said
Your reading reveals that your conception news will come in the month of February 2014 from a cycle that starts in January. The baby shows as a girl and the expected birth date is in the month of October 2014 with attention being paid to the date of the 31st. I can also see two further children in your future, another girl, born in mid 2016 and a boy, born in 2021.

This is scary, it's very similar to what that other woman told me, so we'll see!


----------



## Heatherlt

Oh super exciting!!

I got a reading from Cheri22, and she was dead on right. She told me in November 2011 that my conceive/find out in/due in month was November. That November passed, then a due date of November passed, and then yet another November passed bringing us to December 2012. I was SO bummed out and I thought I'd never get pregnant. Then to my surprise I got a BFP in February 2013 and my due date was in.. November! I ended up miscarrying early on, but after all that time she was right with November. I have a new prediction of June, but I'm secretly hoping she's wrong so I don't have to wait that long ;-)


----------



## Dottiee

Heatherlt said:


> Oh super exciting!!
> 
> I got a reading from Cheri22, and she was dead on right. She told me in November 2011 that my conceive/find out in/due in month was November. That November passed, then a due date of November passed, and then yet another November passed bringing us to December 2012. I was SO bummed out and I thought I'd never get pregnant. Then to my surprise I got a BFP in February 2013 and my due date was in.. November! I ended up miscarrying early on, but after all that time she was right with November. I have a new prediction of June, but I'm secretly hoping she's wrong so I don't have to wait that long ;-)

I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriage :( I hope you get that BFP before June!! :hugs:


----------



## Ritaki83

Hi!I sent an email to Cheri22 on November 27th but havent got an answer yet..:nope:


----------



## beaglemom

I went to Cheri22...but Dottiee I may try yours just to see what she says. Can you give me the website? Or can I just google her? Here was my reading...

Thank you for being patient with me while I got back to your reading. They are showing JAN and BOY so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in


When ti comes to your son, they are showing him as someone who is always going to do what he says,and follow through with it. he wants to teach by example and is always going to be a great teacher. Able to show people that it just takes a bit of effort and perseverance to make sure that things are going to go according to plan. You are going to see that he is always upbeat, he is the type that will always feel that its an "i can do it" type attitude that will make things that are not fun to be a bit more worth while.


He is always good with communication and I really believe that its his high confidence that will allow him to reach out and connect with so many.


They are showing him an outdoorsy person, and they are showing me an avid biker. Dreaming of riding it down mountain trails, doing tricks..etc. he is always about this sport and seems like being athletic is always going to be a big part of his life.

During his early 20s, they are showing him often designing obstacle courses, or even scavenger hunts. It seems like its this big event each year that tends to raise money for various local charities.


When it comes to career paths, they are showing him linked to working as a bit of an entrepreneur.


When ti comes to marriage I am seeing him closer to 28. They will have two girls and one boy of their own


----------



## Dottiee

beaglemom said:


> I went to Cheri22...but Dottiee I may try yours just to see what she says. Can you give me the website? Or can I just google her? Here was my reading...
> 
> Thank you for being patient with me while I got back to your reading. They are showing JAN and BOY so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in
> 
> 
> When ti comes to your son, they are showing him as someone who is always going to do what he says,and follow through with it. he wants to teach by example and is always going to be a great teacher. Able to show people that it just takes a bit of effort and perseverance to make sure that things are going to go according to plan. You are going to see that he is always upbeat, he is the type that will always feel that its an "i can do it" type attitude that will make things that are not fun to be a bit more worth while.
> 
> 
> He is always good with communication and I really believe that its his high confidence that will allow him to reach out and connect with so many.
> 
> 
> They are showing him an outdoorsy person, and they are showing me an avid biker. Dreaming of riding it down mountain trails, doing tricks..etc. he is always about this sport and seems like being athletic is always going to be a big part of his life.
> 
> During his early 20s, they are showing him often designing obstacle courses, or even scavenger hunts. It seems like its this big event each year that tends to raise money for various local charities.
> 
> 
> When it comes to career paths, they are showing him linked to working as a bit of an entrepreneur.
> 
> 
> When ti comes to marriage I am seeing him closer to 28. They will have two girls and one boy of their own

Wow that reading was so detailed! The one I went too definitely wasn't like that (but I also got the cheapest priced package)
You can find her here: https://www.psychicbabyreadings.co.uk/

I'm gonna check out Cheri22, you've peaked my interest!


----------



## beaglemom

Cheri wasn't expensive...like $12. But it can take a while to get a reading. Or you can pay like $5 for expedited. I found Suzy last night. I got the reading and fertility spell. She has a lot of specials right now. Also fertility beads too but she is in the UK.


----------



## Dottiee

beaglemom said:


> Cheri wasn't expensive...like $12. But it can take a while to get a reading. Or you can pay like $5 for expedited. I found Suzy last night. I got the reading and fertility spell. She has a lot of specials right now. Also fertility beads too but she is in the UK.

Yeah I wanted to buy some of her fertility beads but I'm in Canada :( 

I just realized she had a bunch of specials going on. My luck.. I always happen to buy something right before it goes on sale! lol


----------



## Dottiee

I just purchased Cheri22's Bypass package, and paid the extra $5 for the 48 hour rush.

So far I've had 1 psychic say it will happen in January from a reading done in June, and another said it will happen in February from a reading done in Oct/Nov. I wonder if this one will predict the same time as the other two.


----------



## MandaC

Hi...I have also just gotten a reading from Cheri22. It was my first one ever but I think I am also going to try the link u posted Dottiee. If you are interested in reading here is my reading from Cheri....

*"They are showing me another little girl that is ready to join your family and I would infact tell you DECEMBER so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in.

She is always going to be the type that does not give up. It does not matter how difficult the situation or people involved are, she is the one that will see the way out, the way to fix it, and the way that it will finally be done and over with. She is not going to leave something unfinished because she does not want it to come and bite her in the butt!

She is always going to be someone who is confident and there is rarely a time that someone can hurt her verbally. She is always the bigger person and is able to look at them head on and believe that they are the ones that are missing out. She is often going to be the leader among her friends, the one with the suggestions and things that they can do.

She is an avid reader, but loves books that are full of adventure. They are showing that she will often continue to read in her spare time as something that is fun. I am seeing you often choosing the same books as this is your way of connecting with her (just one of them!) It seems like you will both decide which chapter to read and then talk about it indepth. 

When it comes to career paths, they are showing her being able to travel, I do give the impression of her being a writer, but seems to get her inspirations from the most fun of places. They are showing this happening in her early 20s, and there are some trips that you end up taking with her.

When ti comes to marriage i am seeing her closer to 26. They will have two girls of their own"

* She can't say if it will be this December so I could be like 2 years from now but I am excited cause I would conceive and find out this December so maybe this is my lucky month We shall see!


----------



## MandaC

Dottiee said:


> I just purchased Cheri22's Bypass package, and paid the extra $5 for the 48 hour rush.
> 
> So far I've had 1 psychic say it will happen in January from a reading done in June, and another said it will happen in February from a reading done in Oct/Nov. I wonder if this one will predict the same time as the other two.

Didn't the one reading say you will find out in Feb from a pregnancy conceived in Jan. They both mean the same that is so cool. I am definitely going to try the other woman u got a ready from.


----------



## beaglemom

MandaC,

From what I understand from Cheri's website & Facebook page is that her readings are typically within a year. However, some people have back to her saying it took 2 years but it did happen as she said. Also, she considers any pregnancy to be part of her predictions. So if you get pregnant & god forbid lose the baby, that would still count toward an accurate reading based on you having conceived.

I am very excited to hear back from the one in the UK. I emailed her but haven't heard back. Her website says 3 days...I am just anxious.


----------



## MandaC

beaglemom said:


> MandaC,
> 
> From what I understand from Cheri's website & Facebook page is that her readings are typically within a year. However, some people have back to her saying it took 2 years but it did happen as she said. Also, she considers any pregnancy to be part of her predictions. So if you get pregnant & god forbid lose the baby, that would still count toward an accurate reading based on you having conceived.
> 
> I am very excited to hear back from the one in the UK. I emailed her but haven't heard back. Her website says 3 days...I am just anxious.

Oh ok I didn't know she generally means within the year that is helpful:) 
I just bought on from the UK as well, Suzy Rayne. I am very excited too. Let us know when u get yours:)
Is this your first reading??


----------



## beaglemom

MandaC said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> MandaC,
> 
> From what I understand from Cheri's website & Facebook page is that her readings are typically within a year. However, some people have back to her saying it took 2 years but it did happen as she said. Also, she considers any pregnancy to be part of her predictions. So if you get pregnant & god forbid lose the baby, that would still count toward an accurate reading based on you having conceived.
> 
> I am very excited to hear back from the one in the UK. I emailed her but haven't heard back. Her website says 3 days...I am just anxious.
> 
> Oh ok I didn't know she generally means within the year that is helpful:)
> I just bought on from the UK as well, Suzy Rayne. I am very excited too. Let us know when u get yours:)
> Is this your first reading??Click to expand...

I received one from Cheri22. This is my first from Suzy. I find Cheri's facebook to be very fun to read. With permission first, she posts success emails she receives. She also does a lot of give aways. But you have to "like" her page. No one knows we are TTC, so I don't want anyone to see a liked page from a baby psychic. :) Yeh she never really knows when they will happen, but she says generally it happens within a year.

UPDATE: As I hit send on this, I received my email from Suzy. Stay tuned. I will post later tonight. I am still at work & also want my husband to read first.


----------



## MandaC

beaglemom said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> MandaC,
> 
> From what I understand from Cheri's website & Facebook page is that her readings are typically within a year. However, some people have back to her saying it took 2 years but it did happen as she said. Also, she considers any pregnancy to be part of her predictions. So if you get pregnant & god forbid lose the baby, that would still count toward an accurate reading based on you having conceived.
> 
> I am very excited to hear back from the one in the UK. I emailed her but haven't heard back. Her website says 3 days...I am just anxious.
> 
> Oh ok I didn't know she generally means within the year that is helpful:)
> I just bought on from the UK as well, Suzy Rayne. I am very excited too. Let us know when u get yours:)
> Is this your first reading??Click to expand...
> 
> I received one from Cheri22. This is my first from Suzy. I find Cheri's facebook to be very fun to read. With permission first, she posts success emails she receives. She also does a lot of give aways. But you have to "like" her page. No one knows we are TTC, so I don't want anyone to see a liked page from a baby psychic. :) Yeh she never really knows when they will happen, but she says generally it happens within a year.Click to expand...

Oh sorry I did see before you had one done from Cheri22. It will be fun to compare both readings when we get them back:)


----------



## Dottiee

MandaC said:


> Dottiee said:
> 
> 
> I just purchased Cheri22's Bypass package, and paid the extra $5 for the 48 hour rush.
> 
> So far I've had 1 psychic say it will happen in January from a reading done in June, and another said it will happen in February from a reading done in Oct/Nov. I wonder if this one will predict the same time as the other two.
> 
> Didn't the one reading say you will find out in Feb from a pregnancy conceived in Jan. They both mean the same that is so cool. I am definitely going to try the other woman u got a ready from.Click to expand...

Yeah you're absolutely right. If this reading from Cheri22 is the same as the other two then that will be pretty cool. 

Make sure you ladies update when the time comes so we know whether or not the reading was accurate! :)


----------



## MandaC

I will definitely keep u updated. Let u know when she send u her reading.


----------



## beaglemom

Spell Cast for Fertilty

I have cast your spell for Fertility. You will normally see results within 6 months and this time can be lessened if you use your power word. 


Your power word is: Fertile

Power Action: Believe your womb is strong and fertile, a healthy place that will nourish your baby.




How to use: Upon waking from sleep, sit quietly with your eyes closed. First begin with a few deep breaths to get centered by inhaling in through your nose and exhaling through your nose 5-10 times. As you do this, release all tension and thought. Simply focus on the end result you want and make it as real as possible by imagining that your intention has happened already.

While you are imagining, get totally into the emotional feeling that your intention has already occurred and then let it go. This is the part most people have a hard time with because they want immediate evidence that something is happening. The universe will show you evidence when your belief in the universes power matches your intention. In other words, you will see it when you believe it, not the other way around. Believe, and the belief will become your reality.


----------



## beaglemom

Conception Prediction

Many thanks for purchasing your personal conception prediction. Based on the information you have provided, I am happy to provide you with your personal prediction below;



Your reading reveals that your conception news will come in the month of April 2014 from a cycle that starts in March. The baby shows as a girl and the expected birth date is in the month of December 2014 with attention being paid to the date of the 24th. I can also see another child in your future, a boy, born in mid-late 2017.

I wish you and your family every happiness for the future.


----------



## beaglemom

So my other reading said boy conceived, delivered, or found out about in the month of January. So this one is different, but still a chance my delivery month is January.


----------



## MandaC

The months are close we I guess only time will tell. :)
I have a feeling from the things I have read on Suzy's website that her readings r a little more accurate. 
Maybe cheri22 saw your second pregnancy and got mixed up


How long did it take for you to get that?


----------



## beaglemom

MandaC said:


> The months are close we I guess only time will tell. :)
> I have a feeling from the things I have read on Suzy's website that her readings r a little more accurate.
> Maybe cheri22 saw your second pregnancy and got mixed up
> 
> 
> How long did it take for you to get that?

less than a day. I sent payment then an email with info she requested


----------



## MandaC

Oh cool. I just ordered mine today too. Hopefully mine comes fast too.


----------



## MandaC

Hey when u bought your reading from Suzy did her name on your paypal reciept come back as Helen Benger?? I assumed that is her real name but just want to make sure. 

I haven't heard anything yet mind u I just ordered it yesturday in the late afternoon.


----------



## beaglemom

MandaC said:


> Hey when u bought your reading from Suzy did her name on your paypal reciept come back as Helen Benger?? I assumed that is her real name but just want to make sure.
> 
> I haven't heard anything yet mind u I just ordered it yesturday in the late afternoon.

Yes it did. It concerned me at first, too...but in the description the baby redings or whatever was there.


----------



## MandaC

Yea me too. I just wanted to double check. Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Mrsoven

How do you reach this Cheri22? I am not sure i believe in this I would just like to see what she says.


----------



## beaglemom

Mrsoven said:


> How do you reach this Cheri22? I am not sure i believe in this I would just like to see what she says.

I can't get to the website at work, but just google cheri22 baby psychic. She also has a facebook page...search cheri22.

I am not sure I believe either...but it is fun & helps to keep me positive.


----------



## MandaC

Mrsoven said:


> How do you reach this Cheri22? I am not sure i believe in this I would just like to see what she says.

You can google Cheri22 or search her on Facebook. She pops right up:)


----------



## Dottiee

Just got my reading from Cheri22!

"_They are showing me a GIRL and they relate her to FEB so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out_

She wrote a bunch more but I'm pretty excited about that little bit. That's 3 different psychics over the span of a few months saying I'll be having a girl and is seeing February as an important month. I'll be starting Clomid in January so hopefully they're right!! :)


----------



## JenniferS92

hi ladies was reading the posts and thought i'd jump in my friend is all into this belief of fortune tellers and readers etc ,, i on the other had have always been skeptical. anyway we went to black pool (me, my friend and our partners) to celebrate my 21st birthday and she found a reader on the sea front she went in etc and came out and the reader had said that she had a beautiful boy (that wasn't with us on this trip) and that he was to be expecting a sibling soon but there would be struggle and a loss before carrying again. this was all my friend would tell us. So its december now and her LB is 2 in january .. and she is now expecting a sibling after a MC and everything is well so far. 

So after she had hers done we walked around for a while and found another reader she encouraged me to go in and see for myself. so i did and she told me that she could tell i was an animal lover who has many animals (which is true atm i have 2 dogs and 5 rabbits!!) she told me i don't take crap from anyone and i tell it how it is which is also true .. i kept a straight face and let her continue she told me that me and oh were trying for a lo but it hadn't happend as of yet and said it would happen within the next year or two (vague) but i will end up with three children and two of them will be twins. (twins run in my family && i want three children also!) she also told me although there had been some struggles in my relationship that it would be a life time relationship and he will finally get me the ring i'm after... so we shall see about the long term BUT this month he told me to pick out any ring i wanted for my eternity ring YAY!! haha

i stil don't know to belive in all this but some of it has come true .. lucky guesses? i don't know x:shrug:


----------



## MandaC

Dottiee said:


> Just got my reading from Cheri22!
> 
> "_They are showing me a GIRL and they relate her to FEB so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out_
> 
> She wrote a bunch more but I'm pretty excited about that little bit. That's 3 different psychics over the span of a few months saying I'll be having a girl and is seeing February as an important month. I'll be starting Clomid in January so hopefully they're right!! :)

That awesome!!! So u start clomid in jan which means u just might find out in feb!! Fingers crossed. 

Iam still waiting for my Suzy reading!!


----------



## Dottiee

MandaC said:


> Dottiee said:
> 
> 
> Just got my reading from Cheri22!
> 
> "_They are showing me a GIRL and they relate her to FEB so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out_
> 
> She wrote a bunch more but I'm pretty excited about that little bit. That's 3 different psychics over the span of a few months saying I'll be having a girl and is seeing February as an important month. I'll be starting Clomid in January so hopefully they're right!! :)
> 
> That awesome!!! So u start clomid in jan which means u just might find out in feb!! Fingers crossed.
> 
> Iam still waiting for my Suzy reading!!Click to expand...

I found the Suzy reading took a few days. Which package did you buy?


----------



## MandaC

I bought just the baby reading. No spell or crystals. Iam very inpatient. Lol


----------



## Dottiee

MandaC said:


> I bought just the baby reading. No spell or crystals. Iam very inpatient. Lol

lol I did the exact same thing for the exact same reason


----------



## MandaC

Lol I can't wait:) was it just emailed to u? I just sent payment and the infor she asked for on tues late afternoon.


----------



## Dottiee

MandaC said:


> Lol I can't wait:) was it just emailed to u? I just sent payment and the infor she asked for on tues late afternoon.

Yeah it was emailed. I know it took her a few days though.. She gets the more expensive packages done first I believe.


----------



## MandaC

I got it! I got it! Here it is...

Baby Readings &#8211; Conception Prediction

for Amanda Leigh Campbell



*Many thanks for purchasing your personal conception prediction. Based on the information you have provided, I am happy to provide you with your personal prediction below;

Your reading reveals that your conception news will come in the month of February 2014 from a cycle that starts in January. The baby shows as a boy and the expected birth date is in the month of November 2014 with attention being paid to the date of the 12th. I am unable to see any further children in your future at this time.

I wish you and your family every happiness for the future.

Suzy
*

It is different a bit from Cheri22 but the months r close and Suzy says boy. Lol I have a gut feeling Suzy is more accurate only because she said she can't see anymore kids in my future. It's funny cause this baby to be with indeed be our last child:) so who knows we will have to wait and see. It seems like we are all close together:)


----------



## Dottiee

MandaC said:


> I got it! I got it! Here it is...
> 
> Baby Readings  Conception Prediction
> 
> for Amanda Leigh Campbell
> 
> 
> 
> *Many thanks for purchasing your personal conception prediction. Based on the information you have provided, I am happy to provide you with your personal prediction below;
> 
> Your reading reveals that your conception news will come in the month of February 2014 from a cycle that starts in January. The baby shows as a boy and the expected birth date is in the month of November 2014 with attention being paid to the date of the 12th. I am unable to see any further children in your future at this time.
> 
> I wish you and your family every happiness for the future.
> 
> Suzy
> *
> 
> It is different a bit from Cheri22 but the months r close and Suzy says boy. Lol I have a gut feeling Suzy is more accurate only because she said she can't see anymore kids in my future. It's funny cause this baby to be with indeed be our last child:) so who knows we will have to wait and see. It seems like we are all close together:)

Ohh so exciting!! Hopefully there will be a lot of BFP announcements on this thread in the near future :happydance:


----------



## MissCam

*yes i have had 2 psychic experiences.

first lady in 2009 told me i would have a boy first then a girl then a boy

but the girl would be older than the first. (i am guessing she was trying to tell me the first boy would end in miscarriage.

in 2010 i was preg but did have miscarriage.

then in 2011 December another lady told me id conceive May 2012.... 

may 2012 came and i was pregnant but miscarried again.*

*(i am still ttc)*


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi Ladies,
When my DH and I started TTC, my mom went to an auora reader who saw 2 little souls that would be coming into her life. A boy and a girl. I'm an only child and my mom was long past child-bearing years...and I had a girl that year.

When my daughter was 2, I had a phone reading with a psychic who did a crazy-accurate reading with my best friend. She told me I'd have a boy when my daughter was 4-5. My Mom called this same psychic a few months later and she said she'd have one more grandchild...a boy.

A few months ago, my husband had his palm read for fun and the palm reader saw another child in his "children lines." Didn't mention the gender though.

My daughter just turned 4 so we'll see if this baby boy is really in our future. I will update if it happens. Best wishes to all of you!!!


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning Ladies

I was in this morning for a follie check. I have 1 at 1.9 I will be triggering this afternoon as long as my E2 is elevated enough. We are only doing timed intercourse so I will be triggering around 12-1 that part is strange. We will have to DTD tmrw around 9 pm. Lol

I will be testing around Jan 4th. I will try to just wait for my beta buuuut really who am I kidding
I guess we will see if Cheri22 is right for this December. She gave me December as my month:)
Also Suzy said February we would find out from a cycle starting in Jan so we will see who is right and hopefully it is this month or next:)

How is everyone feeling? Everyone ready for Xmas?


----------



## beaglemom

I got a neg mon day. gonna test Xmas morning if no af. Just decided to wait it out. Today is cd 29. the clomid has caused weird cycles. I don't expect it to go longer than 32. so just hoping I don't wake up mon with af.


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- I had a reading from Suzy in June. She said I would find out in October from a cycle that started in September. After nearly 8 years ntnp/ttc I got my bfp on October 25th. Best of luck ladies.


----------



## madtowngirl

Haha, reading all of your experiences is very tempting for me to go out and try one of these readings.


----------



## beaglemom

madtowngirl said:


> Haha, reading all of your experiences is very tempting for me to go out and try one of these readings.

It's fun & not very expensive. Personally, the readings give me a little boost in the hope & positivity department.


----------



## beaglemom

Just checked before bed...cycle is over for me ladies :(...but the November cycle was not predicted for me...so here's looking toward what the December cycle will bring.


----------



## MandaC

Hey everyone. We finally just got our power back from the ice storm thank goodness!!

Iam officially 1dpo December was predicted my Cheri22 for conception, bday or finding so cross your fingers. 
Suzy predicted jan for conception and feb find out so we will see.


----------



## MandaC

Hi ladies...

iam 9dpo and not feeling much. I have a few odd cramps here and there. Today tho I did have some blood in my kleenex when I blew my nose and when I took a sip of my white chocolate mocha I normally get from Starbucks it tasted burnt but I kept drinking it. Lol dunno if any of thT means anything but iam in for my beta on sat

Also just now for about 5 mins I had what felt like pin pricks at the bottom of my uterus. There was probably 5-8 pricks. Cross your fingers!! 
I really hate that I do this to myself. Lol

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## Dottiee

MandaC said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> iam 9dpo and not feeling much. I have a few odd cramps here and there. Today tho I did have some blood in my kleenex when I blew my nose and when I took a sip of my white chocolate mocha I normally get from Starbucks it tasted burnt but I kept drinking it. Lol dunno if any of thT means anything but iam in for my beta on sat
> 
> Also just now for about 5 mins I had what felt like pin pricks at the bottom of my uterus. There was probably 5-8 pricks. Cross your fingers!!
> I really hate that I do this to myself. Lol
> 
> How is everyone feeling?

Good luck <3 When are you testing?


I start Provera tomorrow to bring AF, and then I start my first round if Clomid!! I was supposed to have an HSG first but he decided he will wait until after we see how the Clomid works :) I'm super excited. The 2 psychics I talked to said Jan or Feb so hopefully this round of Clomid works and they're right!


----------



## beaglemom

Just got word on another thread that she received her positive yesterday & Cheri22 gave her the month of January! January is my month too. Although this cycle is mostly natural (no meds) I am still hoping we get it!


----------



## Dottiee

beaglemom said:


> Just got word on another thread that she received her positive yesterday & Cheri22 gave her the month of January! January is my month too. Although this cycle is mostly natural (no meds) I am still hoping we get it!

Oh that's so awesome! I hope this is our month and we can be bump buddies!!

Looks like I won't need to start Provera! AF came all on it's own. I've never been happy to see AF before but this means 5 days until I start Clomid!


----------



## MandaC

Dr just called. Bfn. Iam pretty excited I guess u could say because Suzie said I would conceive with a cycle starting in jean and I would find out in February so let's see!! Just waiting for AF to show.


----------



## Dottiee

MandaC said:


> Dr just called. Bfn. Iam pretty excited I guess u could say because Suzie said I would conceive with a cycle starting in jean and I would find out in February so let's see!! Just waiting for AF to show.

I'm on the same boat as you! I had 2 psychics saying Jan and 1 saying Feb, so let's hope our readings were right for us! :)


----------



## MandaC

Yea I got a reading from cheri22 that said dec but who knows what dec that is and it could be birthday too so who knows. But Suzie said this feb I will get a bfp. It is honestly the reason Iam not more upset about this bfn. Lol Iam hoping she is right for us.


----------



## Sis4Us

Hoping my psychic readings are right had three readings and they all said FEB was an important month so FX I turn 38 and Feb so I need it to Happen!! GL ladies


----------



## beaglemom

I am in my wait right now. So I am bored and thinking about getting another reading...already have had 2...lol. Anyone know of someone other than Suzy rayne & Cheri22?

I do not feel great about this cycle...no meds, & only dtd once...ugh


----------



## beaglemom

I couldn't resist. I got 2 more readings. Suzanne & Gail. So here is Suzanne's. I think it was only $3 & she actually got back to me in 10 minutes! Hers is totally different than my others. Hmmm...

Hello Sarah :)

I see May as the month to conceive, find out or give birth. So May 2014 or 2015 to conceive, OR May 2015 to give birth. I see a GIRL. I double checked the month since it seemed far away, I also took a quick look and I feel your uterine lining is too thin, progesterone is low and luteal phase is too short. I suggest taking a Daily B6 100mg in addition to your pre natal. B6 is known to lengthen luteal phase. 

Good Luck!!

Suzanne


----------



## MandaC

beaglemom said:


> I couldn't resist. I got 2 more readings. Suzanne & Gail. So here is Suzanne's. I think it was only $3 & she actually got back to me in 10 minutes! Hers is totally different than my others. Hmmm...
> 
> Hello Sarah :)
> 
> I see May as the month to conceive, find out or give birth. So May 2014 or 2015 to conceive, OR May 2015 to give birth. I see a GIRL. I double checked the month since it seemed far away, I also took a quick look and I feel your uterine lining is too thin, progesterone is low and luteal phase is too short. I suggest taking a Daily B6 100mg in addition to your pre natal. B6 is known to lengthen luteal phase.
> 
> Suzanne

How did you find this woman? I would love to get another reading.


----------



## beaglemom

MandaC said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist. I got 2 more readings. Suzanne & Gail. So here is Suzanne's. I think it was only $3 & she actually got back to me in 10 minutes! Hers is totally different than my others. Hmmm...
> 
> Hello Sarah :)
> 
> I see May as the month to conceive, find out or give birth. So May 2014 or 2015 to conceive, OR May 2015 to give birth. I see a GIRL. I double checked the month since it seemed far away, I also took a quick look and I feel your uterine lining is too thin, progesterone is low and luteal phase is too short. I suggest taking a Daily B6 100mg in addition to your pre natal. B6 is known to lengthen luteal phase.
> 
> Suzanne
> 
> How did you find this woman? I would love to get another reading.Click to expand...

I think I just googled ttc psychic Suzanne. Her website is healingmessagesfromspirit.com. I think it was only $3.

I also got another one from Gail I think. She says conception April 2014 boy. I think that lines up with Cheri if I deliver in January. Her website was psychic123ukreadings.net. Not sure how much that one was.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh & I had my dr appt this morning. My husband's 2nd analysis is not back, but basically she wants to go with IUI after his appt on the 15th. With 50 mg of clomid. I am very excited especially since they can do the IUI at her office. I was afraid I would have to go to the specialist. I love my dr & feel comfortable plus she is 15 min away...so I think that helps a lot with stress & everything. So my cycle won't start until after his appt, so the timing is working out great. I feel good & again very high hopes.


----------



## Dottiee

beaglemom said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist. I got 2 more readings. Suzanne & Gail. So here is Suzanne's. I think it was only $3 & she actually got back to me in 10 minutes! Hers is totally different than my others. Hmmm...
> 
> Hello Sarah :)
> 
> I see May as the month to conceive, find out or give birth. So May 2014 or 2015 to conceive, OR May 2015 to give birth. I see a GIRL. I double checked the month since it seemed far away, I also took a quick look and I feel your uterine lining is too thin, progesterone is low and luteal phase is too short. I suggest taking a Daily B6 100mg in addition to your pre natal. B6 is known to lengthen luteal phase.
> 
> Suzanne
> 
> How did you find this woman? I would love to get another reading.Click to expand...
> 
> I think I just googled ttc psychic Suzanne. Her website is healingmessagesfromspirit.com. I think it was only $3.
> 
> I also got another one from Gail I think. She says conception April 2014 boy. I think that lines up with Cheri if I deliver in January. Her website was psychic123ukreadings.net. Not sure how much that one was.Click to expand...

Ohhhh I'm going to so get one from Suzanne. I wonder if she'll say January like my other 3 have? That's so insane how in depth this one gets!

Edit: Just bought it, now I wait! :)


----------



## beaglemom

We are officially addicted!


----------



## Dottiee

beaglemom said:


> Oh & I had my dr appt this morning. My husband's 2nd analysis is not back, but basically she wants to go with IUI after his appt on the 15th. With 50 mg of clomid. I am very excited especially since they can do the IUI at her office. I was afraid I would have to go to the specialist. I love my dr & feel comfortable plus she is 15 min away...so I think that helps a lot with stress & everything. So my cycle won't start until after his appt, so the timing is working out great. I feel good & again very high hopes.


Ohh good luck! I've heard a lot of success stories when they couple IUI with Clomid! <3


----------



## Emmi

Hi Ladies - I have been to everyone and have such varying results - summer babies of 2 girls, 2 babies - a boy and a girl with the first pregnancy before June 2014.....

Well am still waiting for me to get pregnant and am also waiting for my email from Cheri - should be arriving any minute! I am really hoping that she maybe able to shed some light on what's going on and what's going to happen!

Am totally desperate! We had IVF over Sept which failed :cry: but I won't give up until I have a little baba of my own.

Here's hoping ladies! 

xxx


----------



## beaglemom

Emmi said:


> Hi Ladies - I have been to everyone and have such varying results - summer babies of 2 girls, 2 babies - a boy and a girl with the first pregnancy before June 2014.....
> 
> Well am still waiting for me to get pregnant and am also waiting for my email from Cheri - should be arriving any minute! I am really hoping that she maybe able to shed some light on what's going on and what's going to happen!
> 
> Am totally desperate! We had IVF over Sept which failed :cry: but I won't give up until I have a little baba of my own.
> 
> Here's hoping ladies!
> 
> xxx

Sorry about the failed IVF. Good luck in the future. I feel like the psychics just give me something to hope for...even if it is false hope. I may soon be headed to IUI, so I can def feel what you are going through.


----------



## Sis4Us

Beagle mom u might want to ask about Femara as it doesn't thin the lining like Clomid just incase Suzanne is on to something!! GL


----------



## MandaC

Sis4Us said:


> Beagle mom u might want to ask about Femara as it doesn't thin the lining like Clomid just incase Suzanne is on to something!! GL

yes definitely ask for Fermara instead. That is what I take:)


----------



## MandaC

I just ordered a reading from Suzanne!!! I will let u know as soon as I get it:)


----------



## beaglemom

That may be a good suggestion. I may email my nurse about it. Although my blood work recently came back normal on everything. I was also going to ask about taking progesterone after O. I never think of these things while I am there.


----------



## MandaC

beaglemom said:


> That may be a good suggestion. I may email my nurse about it. Although my blood work recently came back normal on everything. I was also going to ask about taking progesterone after O. I never think of these things while I am there.

Blood work won't show what your lining is like. You won't know that until you start getting daily ultrasounds for your IUI. I would definitely ask cause Fermara has a lot less if any side effects. I have heard Clomid is horrible. Good Luck!!


----------



## Dottiee

So I got this from Suzzane

Hello Emilie :)

I see February as the month to conceive/find out or give birth. I see a boy. So February of 2014 or 2015 to conceive/find out or February 2015 to give birth. I feel your 2nd round of Clomid will work. I also see you carrying to about 36 weeks :) 

2 psychics said Jan, 1 said Feb and now she's saying Feb. The creepy thing is.. I didn't tell her I was on Clomid, and my second round of Clomid starts Feb.


----------



## MandaC

That's so cool!!! How long dud u have to wait for your reading? 
I didn't send any extra info either that's awesome she saw u taking meds. That might just show how good she might be. 
Good luck!!


----------



## Emmi

beaglemom said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies - I have been to everyone and have such varying results - summer babies of 2 girls, 2 babies - a boy and a girl with the first pregnancy before June 2014.....
> 
> Well am still waiting for me to get pregnant and am also waiting for my email from Cheri - should be arriving any minute! I am really hoping that she maybe able to shed some light on what's going on and what's going to happen!
> 
> Am totally desperate! We had IVF over Sept which failed :cry: but I won't give up until I have a little baba of my own.
> 
> Here's hoping ladies!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Sorry about the failed IVF. Good luck in the future. I feel like the psychics just give me something to hope for...even if it is false hope. I may soon be headed to IUI, so I can def feel what you are going through.Click to expand...

Thank you!! I think these things give you hope and ultimately we have to keep hoping that it will happen. Fingers crossed that we all get what we deserve real soon!!

xxx


----------



## beaglemom

Dottiee said:


> So I got this from Suzzane
> 
> Hello Emilie :)
> 
> I see February as the month to conceive/find out or give birth. I see a boy. So February of 2014 or 2015 to conceive/find out or February 2015 to give birth. I feel your 2nd round of Clomid will work. I also see you carrying to about 36 weeks :)
> 
> 2 psychics said Jan, 1 said Feb and now she's saying Feb. The creepy thing is.. I didn't tell her I was on Clomid, and my second round of Clomid starts Feb.

Wow that is crazy. The only info I gave her was my name & husband's name, ages, # of pregnancies which is zero, no losses.


----------



## PrayingLady

Didn't want to read and run but it all sounds sooo tempting!


----------



## Katie Potatie

I broke down and bought the $27 TTC/Fertility/Pregnancy reading from Suzanne. The reading for Dottiee and the Clomid-thing pretty much did it!

Long story short, other psychics/spiritualists have indicated we will have one more child, timing should be soon, and a boy. So, we'll see what Suzanne says. :)


----------



## MandaC

Here it is.....

*Hello Amanda 

I see February as the month to conceive, find out or give birth. So Feb 2014/2015 to conceive/find out OR Feb 2015 to give birth. 

Good Luck !!
Suzanne

*Suzie said I would find out in February too. This is great. Lol she didn't tell me a sex tho but that's ok.


----------



## beaglemom

MandaC said:


> Here it is.....
> 
> Hello Amanda :)
> 
> I see February as the month to conceive, find out or give birth. So Feb 2014/2015 to conceive/find out OR Feb 2015 to give birth.
> 
> Good Luck !!
> Suzanne
> 
> Suzie said I would did out in February too. This is great. Lol she didn't tell me a sex tho but that's ok.

I would email her about the sex. I think she is supposed to give that as well...it would just be one more thing to compare.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh & My husband & I were comparing all my psychic readings...they are all pretty close. It is all below in my signature. If I conceive in April, I find out in May, & deliver in January. So 3 out of 4 match the timing...genders don't all match...and the one that is off is only by a month & she said delivery late Dec which could turn in to January. I hope only 1 is right & January is my conceive month. I don't want o have to wait until March or April. However, usually 3 cycles is a base for IUI & cycle 3 would be in March.


----------



## MandaC

Yea I am going to email her now. 

I was thinking that same thing when I was reading your siggy. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## MandaC

ok so I just got an email back and here it is:)

*YES !!!

OMG I didn't include it. I redid the reading still got February and got a GIRL !!!*

Sooooo both Suzie and Susanne got find out in Feb but Suzie said boy and Suzanne said girl. lol we will see, but I kinda want a boy this time. :)


----------



## beaglemom

I love hearing the readings. I hope if months keep going by I will not be too discouraged...but I am feeling so positive this year. We are gonna do it...I just know it. I have been buying a few baby things. Some of the forum folks discourage that, but it makes me happy for now & I also think it helps me with visualizing it happening. All the psychics tell you to visualize...it helps with the positive thoughts.

I think I would want a boy too if I were you. But obviously you would be happy either way. We are actually hoping #1 is a girl.


----------



## MandaC

Oh yes I will be thrilled with whatever it is:)

I buy stuff too, I can't help it:) You are right it doesn't keep a positive feeling within you!!

2014 will be our month!


----------



## madtowngirl

Alright, you ladies have convinced me. I'm going to do it, if for no other reason that to give myself a few hours of dreaming. ^_^


----------



## MandaC

MandaC said:


> Oh yes I will be thrilled with whatever it is:)
> 
> I buy stuff too, I can't help it:) You are right it doesn't keep a positive feeling within you!!
> 
> 2014 will be our month!

I meant to say it DOES help to stay positive:)


----------



## beaglemom

MandaC said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes I will be thrilled with whatever it is:)
> 
> I buy stuff too, I can't help it:) You are right it doesn't keep a positive feeling within you!!
> 
> 2014 will be our month!
> 
> I meant to say it DOES help to stay positive:)Click to expand...

LOL! I figured. There was a lot of interpretting on your that post. You said doesn't instead of does...also you said 2014 will be our month. But I understood. :)


----------



## MandaC

Haha I was on my phone. :) glad u got it. Lol


----------



## whigfield

Just been reading all the replies to this thread and went out and bought a reading! Excited!!


----------



## Emmi

Okay - so I got my reading from Cheri - totally different from the others again! She said a boy and that August was an optimum month......All so confusing as every reading I have ever had has been so different.

Do you think that these ladies would ever tell someone that they didn't see them ever having a baby??? Please don't get me wrong - I am all for it happening to everyone but reality is alas different.....

x


----------



## katherinegrey

I got a reading from Cheri when I was ttc and she got the month correct but the gender wrong, so she was half right :haha:


----------



## MandaC

Suzie (my 2nd reading) told me that after the baby boy she predicted being conceived in Jan 2014 that I would not have anymore kids. She didn't see them in my future anyways. 
I am not really sure how they handle it if they don't see any babies at all :(

Good Luck!


----------



## beaglemom

Suzy told me a girl now then a boy born mid 2017. Which I find interesting because I am not sure about our future children. After so long, 1 is all I am looking for. So I really am not sure I see TTC in the future after #1. However, I also do not see any use of birth control either. What's the point if I can't seem to get pregnant on my own. The only way we would use bc is if I had twins...after twins we may consider shutting it down.

Not sure what they do if one is not in their future.


----------



## Emmi

Yeah - it just got me thinking.....Would they say to me if they can't see me having a little baba? 

I went to a psychic in June 2012 and he told me that he could see eggs being put into me so no natural conception......I then got the ball rolling with fertility and ended up having IVF so I couldn't help but think that this psychic was right. After my egg collection and transfer - this psychic said was 100% pregnant.....But when I started to lose my embryos and the IVF failed, he got really weird with me and distanced himself big time.....

So upshot - I just don't know whether he was a total charlatan or saw that I would need IVF.......But now - I guess I just have to hope that it will happen naturally as we may not be able to afford IVF. Just maybe the IVF was needed to get hubby's sperm up to a better quality - all things happen for reasons kind of thing?? Well time will tell!!!

xxx


----------



## PrayingLady

Interesting. :)


----------



## Dottiee

Emmi said:


> Yeah - it just got me thinking.....Would they say to me if they can't see me having a little baba?
> 
> I went to a psychic in June 2012 and he told me that he could see eggs being put into me so no natural conception......I then got the ball rolling with fertility and ended up having IVF so I couldn't help but think that this psychic was right. After my egg collection and transfer - this psychic said was 100% pregnant.....But when I started to lose my embryos and the IVF failed, he got really weird with me and distanced himself big time.....
> 
> So upshot - I just don't know whether he was a total charlatan or saw that I would need IVF.......But now - I guess I just have to hope that it will happen naturally as we may not be able to afford IVF. Just maybe the IVF was needed to get hubby's sperm up to a better quality - all things happen for reasons kind of thing?? Well time will tell!!!
> 
> xxx

I got curious so I googled it and found a few other threads on different websites about their readings. I found one woman where the psychic said she doesn't currently see any children in her future. I can't even imagine having a reading like that.. Talk about a blow to your confidence level.


----------



## PrayingLady

Dottiee said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Yeah - it just got me thinking.....Would they say to me if they can't see me having a little baba?
> 
> I went to a psychic in June 2012 and he told me that he could see eggs being put into me so no natural conception......I then got the ball rolling with fertility and ended up having IVF so I couldn't help but think that this psychic was right. After my egg collection and transfer - this psychic said was 100% pregnant.....But when I started to lose my embryos and the IVF failed, he got really weird with me and distanced himself big time.....
> 
> So upshot - I just don't know whether he was a total charlatan or saw that I would need IVF.......But now - I guess I just have to hope that it will happen naturally as we may not be able to afford IVF. Just maybe the IVF was needed to get hubby's sperm up to a better quality - all things happen for reasons kind of thing?? Well time will tell!!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> I got curious so I googled it and found a few other threads on different websites about their readings. I found one woman where the psychic said she doesn't currently see any children in her future. I can't even imagine having a reading like that.. Talk about a blow to your confidence level.Click to expand...

that happens to be one of my biggest fear Dottie. I'm scared thats what she may see.


----------



## MandaC

@ Dottiee....I copied the way your siggy is set up. I loved it:) Hope u don't mind!!


----------



## Emmi

Gawd - I would be distraught if I got a reading saying that they couldn't see any children. But I was wailing at my mum today that maybe everyone is just giving me false hope.....Just so exhausting waiting for it to actually happen.

Has anyone ever had their astrology done?? Am of Indian origins and astrology is huge over there. I had mine done at birth and everything has been right so far - it also said that I would have children....So am wishing that little one comes real soon!

X


----------



## Dottiee

MandaC said:


> @ Dottiee....I copied the way your siggy is set up. I loved it:) Hope u don't mind!!

I don't mind at all, glad you love it :)


----------



## beaglemom

Emmi said:


> Gawd - I would be distraught if I got a reading saying that they couldn't see any children. But I was wailing at my mum today that maybe everyone is just giving me false hope.....Just so exhausting waiting for it to actually happen.
> 
> Has anyone ever had their astrology done?? Am of Indian origins and astrology is huge over there. I had mine done at birth and everything has been right so far - it also said that I would have children....So am wishing that little one comes real soon!
> 
> X

Wouldn't mind doing that...I like that kind of stuff. Where would you get it done?


----------



## Emmi

beaglemom said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Gawd - I would be distraught if I got a reading saying that they couldn't see any children. But I was wailing at my mum today that maybe everyone is just giving me false hope.....Just so exhausting waiting for it to actually happen.
> 
> Has anyone ever had their astrology done?? Am of Indian origins and astrology is huge over there. I had mine done at birth and everything has been right so far - it also said that I would have children....So am wishing that little one comes real soon!
> 
> X
> 
> Wouldn't mind doing that...I like that kind of stuff. Where would you get it done?Click to expand...

If you search for astrology readings - you will come across all sorts. There are ones that are specifically for fertility etc Just make sure you know your exact time of birth etc to get an accurate reading.


----------



## beaglemom

Emmi said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Gawd - I would be distraught if I got a reading saying that they couldn't see any children. But I was wailing at my mum today that maybe everyone is just giving me false hope.....Just so exhausting waiting for it to actually happen.
> 
> Has anyone ever had their astrology done?? Am of Indian origins and astrology is huge over there. I had mine done at birth and everything has been right so far - it also said that I would have children....So am wishing that little one comes real soon!
> 
> X
> 
> Wouldn't mind doing that...I like that kind of stuff. Where would you get it done?Click to expand...
> 
> If you search for astrology readings - you will come across all sorts. There are ones that are specifically for fertility etc Just make sure you know your exact time of birth etc to get an accurate reading.Click to expand...

I may look for something like that tonight or this weekend. If you have a specific one you know of, let me know. I have my birth certificate at home, so I should be able to find my birth time.


----------



## Emmi

beaglemom said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Gawd - I would be distraught if I got a reading saying that they couldn't see any children. But I was wailing at my mum today that maybe everyone is just giving me false hope.....Just so exhausting waiting for it to actually happen.
> 
> Has anyone ever had their astrology done?? Am of Indian origins and astrology is huge over there. I had mine done at birth and everything has been right so far - it also said that I would have children....So am wishing that little one comes real soon!
> 
> X
> 
> Wouldn't mind doing that...I like that kind of stuff. Where would you get it done?Click to expand...
> 
> If you search for astrology readings - you will come across all sorts. There are ones that are specifically for fertility etc Just make sure you know your exact time of birth etc to get an accurate reading.Click to expand...
> 
> I may look for something like that tonight or this weekend. If you have a specific one you know of, let me know. I have my birth certificate at home, so I should be able to find my birth time.Click to expand...

I had mine done at birth and in India but if I come across anything - I will let you know.
My astrology reading also pinpointed my personality exactly - very uncanny. It said amongst other things that I would work in the arts and do charity work and that I wouldn't marry until I was 40 - all very true!!:thumbup:


----------



## mandypants

Hi Ladies,
I have been reading your posts and find it very interesting.
I see a spiritual lady that lives by me every couple of months and she always tells me that she sees children in my future but never tells me any details. But this summer she finally said she see's October and the number 7. I got really excited and since it was too late for me to be having a baby in October I though I might conceive. But October came and went and nothing. So now I am hoping that this October will be the time so just waiting now to see what January has in store for me.
In the mean time I purchased a baby reading form the Suzy Rayne site. Excited to see what she says. Found your posts really inspiring.


----------



## beaglemom

mandypants said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I have been reading your posts and find it very interesting.
> I see a spiritual lady that lives by me every couple of months and she always tells me that she sees children in my future but never tells me any details. But this summer she finally said she see's October and the number 7. I got really excited and since it was too late for me to be having a baby in October I though I might conceive. But October came and went and nothing. So now I am hoping that this October will be the time so just waiting now to see what January has in store for me.
> In the mean time I purchased a baby reading form the Suzy Rayne site. Excited to see what she says. Found your posts really inspiring.

Maybe January will be your conceive month.

I tested today with a neg but I wasn't expecting much...just couldn't hold out any longer. I still have a chance, but I probably won't test again unless I am late.

The good news is, I actually have another shot for January...it could be the start of my conceive cycle. I expect my cycle to start no later than the 24th.


----------



## MandaC

Oh that's awesome. Fingers crossed for you. Please let us know what she tells you when u get your reading.


----------



## Dottiee

Ohh that's awesome to hear!! Let us know :)

So far it's looking good for me. All of my readings said Jan/Feb and I think the Clomid is working. I was feeling ovulation pain yesterday and the day before.. And my chart looks like I may have ovulated on CD 11.. Just gotta see if my temp keeps rising :)


----------



## MandaC

Dottiee said:


> Ohh that's awesome to hear!! Let us know :)
> 
> So far it's looking good for me. All of my readings said Jan/Feb and I think the Clomid is working. I was feeling ovulation pain yesterday and the day before.. And my chart looks like I may have ovulated on CD 11.. Just gotta see if my temp keeps rising :)

fingers crossed!!!


----------



## MandaC

beaglemom said:


> mandypants said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> I have been reading your posts and find it very interesting.
> I see a spiritual lady that lives by me every couple of months and she always tells me that she sees children in my future but never tells me any details. But this summer she finally said she see's October and the number 7. I got really excited and since it was too late for me to be having a baby in October I though I might conceive. But October came and went and nothing. So now I am hoping that this October will be the time so just waiting now to see what January has in store for me.
> In the mean time I purchased a baby reading form the Suzy Rayne site. Excited to see what she says. Found your posts really inspiring.
> 
> Maybe January will be your conceive month.
> 
> I tested today with a neg but I wasn't expecting much...just couldn't hold out any longer. I still have a chance, but I probably won't test again unless I am late.
> 
> The good news is, I actually have another shot for January...it could be the start of my conceive cycle. I expect my cycle to start no later than the 24th.Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you too!!!!


----------



## beaglemom

Dottiee said:


> Ohh that's awesome to hear!! Let us know :)
> 
> So far it's looking good for me. All of my readings said Jan/Feb and I think the Clomid is working. I was feeling ovulation pain yesterday and the day before.. And my chart looks like I may have ovulated on CD 11.. Just gotta see if my temp keeps rising :)

That's awesome! I am ready to start seeing some pos on some of the threads I am on...and I am ready for some predictions to come true!


----------



## mandypants

Dottiee said:


> Ohh that's awesome to hear!! Let us know :)
> 
> So far it's looking good for me. All of my readings said Jan/Feb and I think the Clomid is working. I was feeling ovulation pain yesterday and the day before.. And my chart looks like I may have ovulated on CD 11.. Just gotta see if my temp keeps rising :)

That is so great! Hope this is your month!!!

I got my response back from Suzy Rayne. Super quick. this is what she said:


Your reading reveals that your conception news will come in the month of April 2014 from a cycle that starts in March. The baby shows as a girl and the expected birth date is in the month of January 2015 with attention being paid to the date of the 4th. I can also see another child in your future, another girl, born in the autumn of 2017.

So here's hoping !! We are going to try a couple rounds of IUI in February so hopefully she's right.

I also will be receiving a reading from Jenny Renny as well so once I get that one I was post it as well to see if they are similar.


----------



## MandaC

mandypants said:


> Dottiee said:
> 
> 
> Ohh that's awesome to hear!! Let us know :)
> 
> So far it's looking good for me. All of my readings said Jan/Feb and I think the Clomid is working. I was feeling ovulation pain yesterday and the day before.. And my chart looks like I may have ovulated on CD 11.. Just gotta see if my temp keeps rising :)
> 
> That is so great! Hope this is your month!!!
> 
> I got my response back from Suzy Rayne. Super quick. this is what she said:
> 
> 
> Your reading reveals that your conception news will come in the month of April 2014 from a cycle that starts in March. The baby shows as a girl and the expected birth date is in the month of January 2015 with attention being paid to the date of the 4th. I can also see another child in your future, another girl, born in the autumn of 2017.
> 
> So here's hoping !! We are going to try a couple rounds of IUI in February so hopefully she's right.
> 
> I also will be receiving a reading from Jenny Renny as well so once I get that one I was post it as well to see if they are similar.Click to expand...

That's great!!!! Fingers crossed....
who is this Jenny Renny, I would love to try her too:)


----------



## mandypants

MandaC said:


> mandypants said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dottiee said:
> 
> 
> Ohh that's awesome to hear!! Let us know :)
> 
> So far it's looking good for me. All of my readings said Jan/Feb and I think the Clomid is working. I was feeling ovulation pain yesterday and the day before.. And my chart looks like I may have ovulated on CD 11.. Just gotta see if my temp keeps rising :)
> 
> That is so great! Hope this is your month!!!
> 
> I got my response back from Suzy Rayne. Super quick. this is what she said:
> 
> 
> Your reading reveals that your conception news will come in the month of April 2014 from a cycle that starts in March. The baby shows as a girl and the expected birth date is in the month of January 2015 with attention being paid to the date of the 4th. I can also see another child in your future, another girl, born in the autumn of 2017.
> 
> So here's hoping !! We are going to try a couple rounds of IUI in February so hopefully she's right.
> 
> I also will be receiving a reading from Jenny Renny as well so once I get that one I was post it as well to see if they are similar.Click to expand...
> 
> That's great!!!! Fingers crossed....
> who is this Jenny Renny, I would love to try her too:)Click to expand...

I saw some reviews on her on another site.
Her website is https://jennyrenny.jigsy.com/


----------



## beaglemom

mandypants said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mandypants said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dottiee said:
> 
> 
> Ohh that's awesome to hear!! Let us know :)
> 
> So far it's looking good for me. All of my readings said Jan/Feb and I think the Clomid is working. I was feeling ovulation pain yesterday and the day before.. And my chart looks like I may have ovulated on CD 11.. Just gotta see if my temp keeps rising :)
> 
> That is so great! Hope this is your month!!!
> 
> I got my response back from Suzy Rayne. Super quick. this is what she said:
> 
> 
> Your reading reveals that your conception news will come in the month of April 2014 from a cycle that starts in March. The baby shows as a girl and the expected birth date is in the month of January 2015 with attention being paid to the date of the 4th. I can also see another child in your future, another girl, born in the autumn of 2017.
> 
> So here's hoping !! We are going to try a couple rounds of IUI in February so hopefully she's right.
> 
> I also will be receiving a reading from Jenny Renny as well so once I get that one I was post it as well to see if they are similar.Click to expand...
> 
> That's great!!!! Fingers crossed....
> who is this Jenny Renny, I would love to try her too:)Click to expand...
> 
> I saw some reviews on her on another site.
> Her website is https://jennyrenny.jigsy.com/Click to expand...

OH NO! You ladies are going to get me getting another reading too! :)


----------



## MandaC

Haha I just ordered a reading from Jenny. She asked for a lot of info tho so I dunno. She wanted to know of u have tried IUI and medication and stuff like that. We will see I guess:)


----------



## beaglemom

MandaC said:


> Haha I just ordered a reading from Jenny. She asked for a lot of info tho so I dunno. She wanted to know of u have tried IUI and medication and stuff like that. We will see I guess:)

How long before you should get it? Wonder why a "psychic" needs so much info. :)


----------



## MandaC

beaglemom said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Haha I just ordered a reading from Jenny. She asked for a lot of info tho so I dunno. She wanted to know of u have tried IUI and medication and stuff like that. We will see I guess:)
> 
> How long before you should get it? Wonder why a "psychic" needs so much info. :)Click to expand...

Haha that is what I was thinking. She even wanted our horoscope sign when we gave my DH and DDs birthdays. U would think she could figure that out. Lol
Once my payment clears she said 3 business days.


----------



## Dottiee

Looks like the Clomid worked, judging by my chart :)
Hopefully my blood work agrees with the chart. 

I actually have a real chance at conceiving this month.. The same month the psychics predicted :)


----------



## beaglemom

Dottiee said:


> Looks like the Clomid worked, judging by my chart :)
> Hopefully my blood work agrees with the chart.
> 
> I actually have a real chance at conceiving this month.. The same month the psychics predicted :)

Exciting! Good luck!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Who would you recommend as the best one but not expensive because obviously its for fun :flower: I need to know now lol 

xxxxxx


----------



## beaglemom

lupinerainbow said:


> Who would you recommend as the best one but not expensive because obviously its for fun :flower: I need to know now lol
> 
> xxxxxx

Personally I think Cheri22 was my favorite. If I remember right, she gave a lot of detail & it was just really fun to read.


----------



## beaglemom

Here is my update ladies...really hope January is still my month!!! I am just copying & pasting from my other thread so please forgive any repeated info. :)

So AF showed for me today which is exciting because I was on a natural cycle after 3 clomid cycles. So I am now counting down to my first IUI. We have low count issue. 1st analysis was 12 million second was 29 million...count went up but motility went down :( so really hoping IUI is our answer. No known issues with me. I will be on clomid cd 5-9...I am unmonitored so I will just call the office when I get a pos opk. As far as I know there will be no other drugs. I am so excited for this. Last night I dreamt I had the IUI, 2 eggs, both fertilized, so I was pregnant with twins a boy & a girl.


----------



## MandaC

That's awesome!! Fingers crossed. :)


AFM: I went in today for my follie check. My follie disappeared but my E2 is still rising so it should come back. Lol I hope. This has happened before.
I still hope Suzie and Suzanne are right:)


----------



## bathbabe

Hey ladies! I had an online reading from a lovely lady the other day. I had had a reading before (about general stuff) and she was spot on. So i went back to her last week for a fertility reading and thought id share it with you :) 


Spoiler
Card one: The now the situation as it stands

Three of cups: This is a positive card but at the same time indicates that you havent conceived as you would like too as it is reversed. It indicates that celebrations have been put off.

Card two: The situation crossing you

Seven of wands: This card shows that you feel you have had to defend yourself and your reasons for wanting more quite fiercely  as this speaks of people converting on you whilst you go against the grain  in their eyes. This indicates also that you have been under stress and that this has prevented you conceiving until now.

Card three  The distant past and factors concerning the situation from then

The Magician reversed: This card would indicate that you have not found it easy to fall pregnant in the past  but I feel primarily this card indicates that if there is a problem that it lies with your partner than yourself. But looking at these cards does show that that wont be too much of an issue. The magician reversed shows that in the distant past you didnt get what you want around

pregnancy that you have no control or choice around it and that this has a impact on your thoughts and feelings towards it now.

Card four  The recent past

Ten of pentacles: this card is one of the very happiest in the entire deck. It denotes a very loyal and happy family that are close to one another and freely give love and support. It shows that money has been good and that everyone has been comfortable, it also indicates that you have children already.

Card five  The immediate outcome

The king of swords

This shows that your partner feels that he is not doing enough and that this may have caused some issues for you. It also indicates that it is getting to him more than he lets on. The king of swords represents him feeling very challenged and emasculated  through no fault of your own this is a male thing. Perhaps he is worried that he cannot fulfil what he sees as his duties. I also feel that perhaps there has been some hesitancy on his behalf to have more and that this could have been stopping it happening until now.

Card six - The next couple of weeks  a month

This card indicates that money will be good, but that it will not happen in the next 2 weeks to one month. It does ask you not to let your faith down though. Especially when you see what is in the rest of this reading! This is the card of spirit and also indicates some supporting spirit loved ones. Especially a grandmother.

Card seven: Your feelings

Ten of cups: The happiest card in the deck. This card indicates that you feel the time is right NOW. Its reversal indicates that you are incredibly happy with your family now but you wish for another, and this seems to be having an impact on your feelings about your family that you feel that something is missing continuously and it is adding a darker tinge to the way you feel each day.

Card eight: Factors out of your control (external factors)

The Lady: I laughed when I saw this as its the pregnancy card. Be careful what you wish for! It indicates that you will fall shortly and I am hearing 8  as in 8 weeks. Please do not get your hopes up too much but this card came out entirely on its own  I could not see the cards as I was drawing them. I feel it says relax its going to happen either way. Its reversal shows that you do need to relax and try to avoid stress because this is the only thing that is stopping it right now. A reversed pregnancy card can sometimes mean it will be unplanned, and you may have to take extra care of yourself during the pregnancy avoiding risks.

Card nine: Your hopes and expectations of the situation

Six of cups  a child card. This card indicates that you expect to have more simply.

Card ten: The final outcome

Ace of pentacles: A new spiritual start. This card shows you will have another  I feel a girl but have been wrong on that in the past. It does show some complications to the situation however I do not feel particularly negative that you have anything to be worried about with this.

Jumper card: The high priest reversed

This card comes up as a reminder to listen or to pay attention to your partner. It shows again that he could be feeling very down right now and needs some TLC. The high priest archetype needs routine and structure  they are prone to depression without.

I hope that you have enjoyed your reading and that it resonates with you.

This was a little shorter than normal but in all honesty I couldnt help but say it how it is.

Love and Light,

Cat






So yeah.... We shall see :) xx


----------



## MandaC

Hi guys!!!
My cycle is a bust, so I guess Suzie that said I would concieve in Jan was wrong. Suzanne said I would concieve or find out in Feb so we will see but. OT holding my breath. Cheri22 said Dec so if I get prego in March that is Dec. 
So The follie I had that disappeared never came back and all my levels were gone waaaay down today so the dr is reviewing my chart on Tuesday and we will go from there but iam assuming there is nothing that can be done so IVF consult next and we hope to start ASAP after that. 
I really honestly did think we would actually get to IVF I thought we would have gotten prego on our own.


----------



## beaglemom

MandaC said:


> Hi guys!!!
> My cycle is a bust, so I guess Suzie that said I would concieve in Jan was wrong. Suzanne said I would concieve or find out in Feb so we will see but. OT holding my breath. Cheri22 said Dec so if I get prego in March that is Dec.
> So The follie I had that disappeared never came back and all my levels were gone waaaay down today so the dr is reviewing my chart on Tuesday and we will go from there but iam assuming there is nothing that can be done so IVF consult next and we hope to start ASAP after that.
> I really honestly did think we would actually get to IVF I thought we would have gotten prego on our own.

sorry about your cycle. I know the thought of ivf can be exciting and nerve racking at the same time.


----------



## sjbno1

I had a jenny renny prediction and she turned out to be right :D i've had a couple of others since then, but none of them have been right :( fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Katie Potatie

My reading from Suzanne is due tomorrow...I'm on pins and needles! Also interested to hear how Dottiee comes along since this was predicted by Suzanne to be her month!


----------



## MandaC

I am still waiting for Jenny to send me my new reading:)


----------



## Dottiee

Katie Potatie said:


> My reading from Suzanne is due tomorrow...I'm on pins and needles! Also interested to hear how Dottiee comes along since this was predicted by Suzanne to be her month!

3 out of the 4 psychics I talked too said January.. So we'll see what happens. From my chart it definitely looks like I ovulated, so now I guess I wait lol


----------



## Sis4Us

Just wanted to Update U ladies I got my Reading from Suzanne and she was so right about a lot of things I hope she's right about her prediction!!

She said I'm frustrated but positive and that she sees Throat chakra meaning Thyriod issues or not speaking out (I'm hypothyroid)
She also saw DH having a Low count(true) but Vitamins have helped
She says my issue is lining and I take P after O :shrug:
She sees a "GIRLIE" girl March being the month !!!!!

She even went into detail on her and how she will be and everything it was great hope she's right!!! ;)


----------



## Katie Potatie

YAY Sis!!!! I know AF just came for you, but does this reading lift your spirits and have you pumped up for the next go or two??


----------



## beaglemom

MandaC said:


> Hi guys!!!
> My cycle is a bust, so I guess Suzie that said I would concieve in Jan was wrong. Suzanne said I would concieve or find out in Feb so we will see but. OT holding my breath. Cheri22 said Dec so if I get prego in March that is Dec.
> So The follie I had that disappeared never came back and all my levels were gone waaaay down today so the dr is reviewing my chart on Tuesday and we will go from there but iam assuming there is nothing that can be done so IVF consult next and we hope to start ASAP after that.
> I really honestly did think we would actually get to IVF I thought we would have gotten prego on our own.

Manda, I just realized...don't they usually say conceive in a cycle that starts? Like for you did she say conceive in a cycle that starts in January? If so you have another shot.


----------



## MandaC

beaglemom said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys!!!
> My cycle is a bust, so I guess Suzie that said I would concieve in Jan was wrong. Suzanne said I would concieve or find out in Feb so we will see but. OT holding my breath. Cheri22 said Dec so if I get prego in March that is Dec.
> So The follie I had that disappeared never came back and all my levels were gone waaaay down today so the dr is reviewing my chart on Tuesday and we will go from there but iam assuming there is nothing that can be done so IVF consult next and we hope to start ASAP after that.
> I really honestly did think we would actually get to IVF I thought we would have gotten prego on our own.
> 
> Manda, I just realized...don't they usually say conceive in a cycle that starts? Like for you did she say conceive in a cycle that starts in January? If so you have another shot.Click to expand...

Yea she said I would find out in February from a cycle starting in jan. AF hasn't come yet and the Dr is looking over my chart today. I do still have a chance this month my follie just needs to come back. Fingers crossed.


----------



## whigfield

I fell pregnant before I could get my prediction through! :dohh: Still waiting.. Dammit!


----------



## MandaC

Jenny just emailed me and I should have my reading by tonight:) Can't wait!!!

My dr. did cxl my cycle today for this month so if I do get prego like Suzie said then it will be all natural. lol we will see!!

Next up IVF consult in Feb:)


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes Katie it does makes me wish it was March already!!! :haha:


----------



## sjbno1

Gah I ordered one on Monday night lol so waiting for a reading but to be honest I had one 'correct' reading and the rest have never been correct again lol ah well a bit of fun I guess :)


----------



## MandaC

I am still waiting for Jenni......:(


----------



## Katie Potatie

Still waiting for Suzanne. Getting a little discouraged, as the reading was scheduled for 2 weeks after I purchased it and now it's 2 days late. :(


----------



## Sis4Us

Katie she emailed me after sending my Info and gave me a date 1/20 I got it that nite !!!

Did she send u a date??


----------



## Dottiee

Well I'm 6-7 DPO judging by my chart (FF says 6, OvuFriend says 7). I've already started testing, even though I know it's early.. I'm just excited. It's the month that 3 psychics said I'd conceive, and it's the first time I've ovulated on my own (if my chart is correct).


----------



## Katie Potatie

So excited for you Dottiee!! I am anxiously watching your progress.

Sis, yep, she said 1/21. If I don't see anything by this afternoon I will email her. I don't wanna nag, but I bought the $27 in depth one, so I'm anxious!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Suzanne said a Girl, conceiving/finding out/giving birth in April. She saw another Girl in 2016, but I don't know about that! 

I will say though, since I got the in-depth reading, she really pinpointed some interesting things that I've been concerned about in my fertility that she said were an issue. So, it's definitely given me something to think about there. I dunno, we'll see!


----------



## Sis4Us

She told me issues w had too that I already know of which make it even more Exciting!! 
GL


----------



## Katie Potatie

Wow Sis, that's very cool!! Tell me the month and gender she gave you again?


----------



## Sis4Us

She told me March and Girl All of them told me Girl and March Except Cheri she said Feb Boy
I get them confused but I know one said March girl from Cycle in Feb which will be next cycle !!!!
I'm so hoping for a girl as I have 2 boys so I'm almost reluctant for this cycle but I took the meds so we will hope for the best!! :haha:

My next Cycle I should O around my Bday and we will have a weekend away so I have to plan my IUI but a Lil pink bean would be a great Present!! ;)

Suzanne mentioned my Throat Chakra and I have thyroid issues she also mentioned DHs low count which Is true she said she feels my ovaries are good and tubes open she just feels my lining needs help and that's what I've been saying all along!! :thumbup:
Kinda crazy how she nailed it All I'm just hoping her prediction is right!!

I got the more detailed reading also that's why she went into such detail she also told me she would be a Very sweety Loving "Girlie" girl 
That's what I'm missing someone to share that with also she would do Dance Gymnastic and Music (everything I did as a child)
Crazy


----------



## Katie Potatie

It sounds like "girl" is in your favor, overall! Really excited to see how the next two months play out for you!


----------



## Sis4Us

Me too and if she's Right for Me U should be right behind me!!! :happydance:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hey Sis, I just read your edited post...I got the long reading, too. Definitely, the girls I'm supposed to have are going to have interests that mirrored mine, too, so that was interesting. 

Did she tell you the thyroid was the only chakra you needed to look into/treat? Have you and hubby had all your parts and bits checked out and her prediction matched up?

Did she tell you about the little girl's career, marriage, etc.? Sorry for all the ?s! 

Honest to goodness, it made my mind swirl. I'm having trouble taking it all in and shocked she didn't pick up on a boy and then, done. 2 more girls?? I'm 36...I just don't see it!


----------



## Emmi

I must admit the best reading so far has been from Suzanne which I got on Weds, so in depth about everything. She has said a girl (Cheri has said it would be a boy and the month would be August).So March 2014 is my month - am hoping and praying it is.


x


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh I do hope so too Emmi!!! Did she tell you which of your chakras were blocked, if any?


----------



## Emmi

I hope so too Katie - this journey is exhausting!

Nothing about chakras, I had told her about my failed IVF and clomid. She has basically suggested a number of natural remedies that will help oestrogen, luteal phase etc. Also soya insoflavines which acts like clomid.

But what I really liked about her reading as that she said there is nothing but hope in me and my marriage - that even though I have come close to giving up - I remain determined and that is so true!

x


----------



## Sis4Us

She told me I was very Positive in my LTTC journey just a Lil frustrated that it hasn't happened yet!!! :haha:
So true!!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Emmi, was the Suzanne you got the reading from, the one from Healing messages from Spirit.com? I know there's a few of them!


----------



## Sis4Us

Dang I tried to copy and post but it won't maybe I can figure it out later!!!

I have no problem answering questions it's nice to see people who believe like I do!!

She told me she picked up on my Throat Chakra which mean a sluggish Thyriod or not speaking my mind (I speak my mind believe me:haha:) I do have Hypothyriodism a sluggish Thyriod I take meds have been since April 2013
She said DH had a Low count and he does!! He has been taking Supps to correct that!!

She did go into detail about her being Competitive and HAVIN lots of friends in highschool but having issues w peer pressure and Quicky finding out who her True friends are!!
(sounds like me)
She said she will be a strong student and will go to college getting a degree in business she will meet her husband after College and marry in her late 20s they will have 2 children
She also said she will like to travel and will travel for work internationally and will speak 2 languages (a dream of mine)
Its crazy how she picked up on the things I enjoyed as a girl and what I wanted to do but didn't!!

Hope this answers your questions Katie


----------



## Emmi

Katie Potatie said:


> Emmi, was the Suzanne you got the reading from, the one from Healing messages from Spirit.com? I know there's a few of them!

Yes it was. Had to wait for a few weeks to get it but hey - you learn to be patient in this game!


----------



## MandaC

I finally got my reading from Jenni. Here it is:

_*Hi Amanda,
Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of April from the cycle that begins in March 2014. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of December 2014 &#8211; specific reference to the 22nd and the 27th.

Jennifer*_

So it is totally different then all my other ones. Cheri22 did give me December too but u know hers it always concieve, find out or bday so this is promising too. Cheri22 said girl too.


----------



## Dottiee

Hey guys, just thought I'd update since 3/4 readings said January. 

I'm 11/12 DPO today, CD 27 and still getting BFNs. The Clomid worked and I did ovulate, so my OBGYN said if AF isn't here by CD 30 I'll be going for a blood test. Stay away witch!! :D


----------



## Dottiee

AF came, so 3/4 psychics were wrong about January for me. The 4th said February, so we'll see :(


----------



## beaglemom

Dottiee said:


> AF came, so 3/4 psychics were wrong about January for me. The 4th said February, so we'll see :(

Oh no...well at least you found the cure for ovulation. Good luck to you next month.

I had my first IUI yesterday...so just started probably the worst TWW I have ever had.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Dottiee said:


> AF came, so 3/4 psychics were wrong about January for me. The 4th said February, so we'll see :(

Oh boooo Dottiee. :(. I'm so sorry. Like beaglemom said, outside of the psychic predictions for this month, you ovulated and that's something to celebrate in moving in the right direction to conceive!


----------



## Dottiee

beaglemom said:


> Dottiee said:
> 
> 
> AF came, so 3/4 psychics were wrong about January for me. The 4th said February, so we'll see :(
> 
> Oh no...well at least you found the cure for ovulation. Good luck to you next month.
> 
> I had my first IUI yesterday...so just started probably the worst TWW I have ever had.Click to expand...

Oh my gosh! The TWW on Clomid for me was hell, so I can't even imagine after IUI! What DPO will you start testing?


----------



## beaglemom

Dottiee said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dottiee said:
> 
> 
> AF came, so 3/4 psychics were wrong about January for me. The 4th said February, so we'll see :(
> 
> Oh no...well at least you found the cure for ovulation. Good luck to you next month.
> 
> I had my first IUI yesterday...so just started probably the worst TWW I have ever had.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my gosh! The TWW on Clomid for me was hell, so I can't even imagine after IUI! What DPO will you start testing?Click to expand...

Well here is the story...& I warn you, I am about to sound like a crazy woman. My gyno is doing the IUI. So it is a little different than an RE's office...mainly because of their hours. They close at 12 on Friday & reopen on Monday. Just going from the months before, I really had a feeling I was going to O this weekend. So I was getting highs on my monitor & no peaks. I was so stressed. So Thurs came & still no peak & not really a pos opk. I was supposed to call when I got a pos & they would schedule the next day. So I just called & said it happened. I really felt Friday I would see a peak. So they scheduled me. I didn't get a peak until Saturday. All the opks were SO CLOSE! I didn't test anymore after yesterday morning. Then this morning I did one. Clear positive. So I just really don't know what to think. I just hope the boys are still partying in there! We plan to BD tonight for good measure. Oh & his post wash count was 1 million. Not great. But I read online that within normal intercourse, only about 300,000 make it to the cervix & about 3,000 survive the cervix & make it to the uterus. With IUI, it goes directly into the uterus. So I guess we will just see what happens. I think officially today would probably be my O day. It was probably pos last night too. So I am torn on when to test. I think I am going to be way more sensitive to a neg this time. But I also want to see a pos before V-day to possibly surprise my husband. Feb 18th will be CD 3 for me & the longest cycle on clomid out of the 3 before was 32 days. And I normally have a 28 day cycle.


----------



## Sis4Us

Dottie which one told u Feb??


----------



## Dottiee

Sis4Us said:


> Dottie which one told u Feb??

Cheri22 :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Dang she's the only one that told me Feb and Boy!!!! :haha:


----------



## Dottiee

Sis4Us said:


> Thanks Dang she's the only one that told me Feb and Boy!!!! :haha:

Hopefully this is finally our month <3


----------



## kaysbc

Hey gals.
I just bought one from Suzy.
Here's what she predicted for me:

Your reading reveals that your conception news will come in the month of July 2014 from a cycle that starts in June. The baby shows as a boy and the expected birth date is in the month of April 2015 with attention being paid to the date of the 6th. I am unable to see any further children in your future at this time.


----------



## Sis4Us

Looks like Cheri was right looks like I got a BFP hoping she isn't right about a Boy I would love a Lil girl!!! 

Haven't gotten bloods yet so we will see!!!


----------



## beaglemom

Sis4Us said:


> Looks like Cheri was right looks like I got a BFP hoping she isn't right about a Boy I would love a Lil girl!!!
> 
> Haven't gotten bloods yet so we will see!!!

That's so exciting...hope our blood work comes back great!


----------



## Dottiee

Sis4Us said:


> Looks like Cheri was right looks like I got a BFP hoping she isn't right about a Boy I would love a Lil girl!!!
> 
> Haven't gotten bloods yet so we will see!!!

Ohmygosh that's so exciting!! I'm hoping she's right for Feb with me too (I won't know until the end of Feb though since my cycle started on Feb 1st). Good luck with your bloods and keep us updated!!! <3


----------



## beaglemom

I just won an in depth reading from Psychic Mezzona on Facebook...not sure what that will be. I had to send a pic but I also mentioned we were TTC. No other details, though. So I am pretty excited to see what she says. I will keep you posted.

I am still trying to hold off testing. Funny thing is 2 weeks ago the snow was threatening my IUI, now the week of testing, snow is predicted again. We are not a typical snow area. Also had a co-worker stop by & tell me she is pregnant. Hoping all these are signs.


----------



## Dottiee

beaglemom said:


> I just won an in depth reading from Psychic Mezzona on Facebook...not sure what that will be. I had to send a pic but I also mentioned we were TTC. No other details, though. So I am pretty excited to see what she says. I will keep you posted.
> 
> I am still trying to hold off testing. Funny thing is 2 weeks ago the snow was threatening my IUI, now the week of testing, snow is predicted again. We are not a typical snow area. Also had a co-worker stop by & tell me she is pregnant. Hoping all these are signs.

Ohhh, hopefully the snow is a good omen for you! I'm glad the IUI wasn't effected by it. I know I'd go absolutely insane having to reschedule something like that.

After this round of Clomid, the next round is the last I get before my RE appointment to discuss IUI. So I may be on the same boat as you soon.


----------



## beaglemom

Dottiee said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> I just won an in depth reading from Psychic Mezzona on Facebook...not sure what that will be. I had to send a pic but I also mentioned we were TTC. No other details, though. So I am pretty excited to see what she says. I will keep you posted.
> 
> I am still trying to hold off testing. Funny thing is 2 weeks ago the snow was threatening my IUI, now the week of testing, snow is predicted again. We are not a typical snow area. Also had a co-worker stop by & tell me she is pregnant. Hoping all these are signs.
> 
> Ohhh, hopefully the snow is a good omen for you! I'm glad the IUI wasn't effected by it. I know I'd go absolutely insane having to reschedule something like that.
> 
> After this round of Clomid, the next round is the last I get before my RE appointment to discuss IUI. So I may be on the same boat as you soon.Click to expand...

The snow didn't affect my IUI, but their office hours did. So I am scared I did it too early. Then I ended up O'ing later so I went in on Friday but probably could have gotten away with Monday. But we will see. I read online that even washed sperm can survive a few days. If I have to do this again next month, I will try not to panic as much. But I just had so many factors threatening me this cycle.

Good luck with your clomid. If my 3 cycles of IUI with gyno fail, I will be off to an RE...then who knows what will happen. Have you gotten the HSG scan? If so, that is pretty much what an IUI feels like. But I hope you never have to find out ;)

I keep checking my email like a crazy person. But I think she is in Canada, so not sure of the time difference. I really need to just calm down.


----------



## beaglemom

Finally got my free reading. It is not TTC specific, but I did tell her that is what brought me to the psychics. Some of it is true, but things like this I don't put a whole lot of weight into. But it is fun to read. This was Psychic Mezzona if anyone is interested.

You are grounded and presently in a good place with a mission in mind. You are set on an idea and plan to follow it through to completion. You are creative and you are very good at a variety of things. You have a need to express yourself creatively.. You are very much focused and achieve what you set out to do. You are on a journey to shed light on something or bring light to something. You haven&#8217;t quite got there just yet but the path is clear you are moving in the right direction.
You are confident, and speak your mind easily, you stand your ground. You are respected for your strength and ability to see things thru. 
You have come from a past where you weren&#8217;t seeing things for what they really were. You were in a negative type situation where you could not see your way out. You succeeded in rising above this and were able to break free of it. You have a new attitude and can now see the future clearly and in a positive light which is awesome and needed. 
If it is children that you want in life, it is definitely in your future. You will be very happy and also in a financial situation that supports a family as well. Money will flow easily and is balanced allowing you freedom. This could also be a birth of a new idea that takes off and is fruitful.


6 Month forecast
February standing your ground you know your place you are in charge
March You find yourself in a negative place, let go of the past move on. 
April New beginnings rebirth rising above it all 
May Happy Month full of possible outcomes Fruitful abundant very positive
June Taking a lot on, feeling weighed down with responsibility don&#8217;t be afraid to ask for assistance regain your focus
July Feeling confident able to balance all things


----------



## beaglemom

just a small update, guys. All day yesterday has dull cramping like AF was coming. Went to the bathroom & saw a lot of brown blood when I wiped. AF never came...today still some cramping...very light spotting only when I wipe. I have also had light nausea all day. I am about 10 dpo, so I don't really think the nausea is a symptom...& the spotting could just be AF...I am being cautious. Took a hpt today with second morning urine & got a neg. Still crossing all fingers & toes, though.


----------



## beaglemom

January was not my month, ladies. But I had another psychic tell me March/April. So maybe January is my delivery date. I am now waiting for IUI #2.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well looks like Cheri22 was right for my BFP this far just hoping she's wrong about Gender!! ;)

HCG 2/12 56
2/14 95
2/16 248!!!

U/S 3/4 will also get the Meterna21 in 8wks so we should know gender then!!


----------



## Tink_

Reading this thread has been really helpful and interesting. I've ordered a lot of psychic readings already so can empathise with those who have had theirs and then not the prediction come true but I also agree how it does give you a lift.


----------



## Tink_

Sis4Us said:


> Well looks like Cheri22 was right for my BFP this far just hoping she's wrong about Gender!! ;)
> 
> HCG 2/12 56
> 2/14 95
> 2/16 248!!!
> 
> U/S 3/4 will also get the Meterna21 in 8wks so we should know gender then!!

That's so awesome, congratulations! x


----------



## beaglemom

Tink_ said:


> Reading this thread has been really helpful and interesting. I've ordered a lot of psychic readings already so can empathise with those who have had theirs and then not the prediction come true but I also agree how it does give you a lift.

Yes it is interesting & gives me positive mojo. Even though January didn't happen, it doesn't mean the psychic was wrong...just means maybe not yet. January could mean a delivery date & conception date of March/April...which is right around the corner.


----------



## LittleBunnie

Hey Dottie & Ladies!

I just ordered my first reading from Suzy Rayne. <3 Will update when I get the email. It said up to 3 days? My hubby is a bit skeptical, but I have had a few normal readings before and they have been accurate. So I am excited to see what she has to say. :)


----------



## Dottiee

All my psychics were wrong. AF showed last night and now I'm on my last round of Clomid before we get referred to an RE to start IUI :(


----------



## beaglemom

Dottiee said:


> All my psychics were wrong. AF showed last night and now I'm on my last round of Clomid before we get referred to an RE to start IUI :(

Sorry you have another bust cycle. I am set to do my 2nd IUI tomorrow...but now I am second guessing my opk. Will do another in a bit to determine if I try to reschedule it.

If you do have to do the IUI, come look for me if you need some support.


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry Dottie Hopefully 3rd times a Charm!!!


----------



## Dottiee

beaglemom said:


> Dottiee said:
> 
> 
> All my psychics were wrong. AF showed last night and now I'm on my last round of Clomid before we get referred to an RE to start IUI :(
> 
> Sorry you have another bust cycle. I am set to do my 2nd IUI tomorrow...but now I am second guessing my opk. Will do another in a bit to determine if I try to reschedule it.
> 
> If you do have to do the IUI, come look for me if you need some support.Click to expand...

Thanks! I really have no idea what's involved with IUI. I never really thought I'd end up having to do it. I always thought Clomid would be what got me pregnant.


----------



## beaglemom

You still have a shot with clomid. Don't lose hope. But if it comes to IUI, it is really no big deal. Just another boost. Focus on this cycle...maybe look in to massage or reflexology. If it doesn't work then you just keep moving forward. 

Good luck!


----------



## LittleBunnie

I just got my reading back from Suzy Rayne :

Your reading reveals that your conception news will come in the month of May 2014 from a cycle that starts in April. The baby shows as a girl and the expected birth date is in the month of February 2015 with attention being paid to the date of the 5th. I can also see two further children in your future, twin boys, born in mid 2019.


----------



## beaglemom

LittleBunnie said:


> I just got my reading back from Suzy Rayne :
> 
> Your reading reveals that your conception news will come in the month of May 2014 from a cycle that starts in April. The baby shows as a girl and the expected birth date is in the month of February 2015 with attention being paid to the date of the 5th. I can also see two further children in your future, twin boys, born in mid 2019.

Uh-oh...twins :)


----------



## LittleBunnie

:hugs: Dots! I am sorry love. :flower:


----------



## LittleBunnie

beaglemom said:


> LittleBunnie said:
> 
> 
> I just got my reading back from Suzy Rayne :
> 
> Your reading reveals that your conception news will come in the month of May 2014 from a cycle that starts in April. The baby shows as a girl and the expected birth date is in the month of February 2015 with attention being paid to the date of the 5th. I can also see two further children in your future, twin boys, born in mid 2019.
> 
> Uh-oh...twins :)Click to expand...

Hubby and I read the email together and all he could do was " :haha: @ me and said, well there goes your 'perfect va-jay-jay'. "

:dohh: Men.


----------



## Sis4Us

Just wanted to update U ladies it looks like the baby stopped growing at 6wks when I started Antibiotics due to Strep throat!! :cry:

I go Tom for more testing and then Tue for a D&C!!


----------



## beaglemom

I'm so sorry


----------



## MandaC

Aww iam sorry. xo


----------



## KylasBaby

I had readings done by three psychics that was correct (two said when I'd conceive correctly and one said the correct EDD) unfortunately that pregnancy just ended in a MMC. All three said baby would be a girl. I have four others who have said I will conceive in March/April with three saying girl one saying boy. Time will tell.


----------



## madtowngirl

I'm so sorry, Sis4Us.


----------



## MandaC

So after 79 days I got got a bfp. I go for blood work in the am and if it is actually positive then Suzanne was right I conceived in feb. If I conceived in March then cheri22 was right. Iam. It sure with I Od tho so we will see. I will let u know tmrw.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Suzanne (healingmessagesfromspirit.com) was correct. I'm actually shocked that she was right. She predicted I would find out, conceive or give birth in April and I conceived and found out in April. I was a little ticked because she didn't predict my pregnancy in Jan (I got the reading done a few weeks before I found out I got a BFP), but sadly it was a chemical pg. Maybe that's why she didn't mention it?

She predicted this baby would be a Girl. I really think its a Boy, but I will hopefully be able to come back and post that info in a few months. FX anyway!


----------



## laura109

Hi guys I know this is old but wandered if anyone had a pegnancy reading by Suzy Rayne that came true. I'm due in 11 day but she's predicting the 21st which is 21 days away. I hope she is wrong! Plus she predicted an 18 hour labour requiring pain relief? I may have mentioned this before on this site but got no clear answer


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi Laura, I didn't get one from Suzy Rayne, although I know she does quite a few fertility readings that I've seen on this site. Mine was from another psychic Suzanne. Congratulations on your pregnancy and wishing you a happy, healthy delivery...and a quicker labor than 18 hours!


----------



## Katie Potatie

So I never came back to update on my prediction....I thought I had! So Psychic Cheri Mancuso (my phone reading in 2011) was spot on. She said if have a boy when my DD was 4 or 5 and I had a boy 3 weeks ago. My daughter is 5. She said it would be our last child and he will be. Psychic Suzanne said I'd conceive/find out/or give birth in April and it'd be a girl. She said I'd have another girl in 2016. So the only thing she got right was the month of April.


----------



## adr75050

I was on vacation in Park City Utah in Dec. 2013 and wanted to get a psychic reading. She never brought up pregnancy, I had to. SHe said I would conceive naturally in 3 years and to stop all IVF etc and wait. I did not stop all IVF and after 5 failed cycles I got a BFP on 1/25 through FET. Guess she was wrong because it was only year and one month later and not naturally conceived.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Wow I'm glad you didn't listen to her and congratulations on your pregnancy!


----------



## laura109

I habe got high bp now and if its the same tomorrow im being taken in to be monitored. Im not convinced about the 21st feb being the date i will have her. Shes due on wednesday next week. I dont think many people report back at the end of pregnancy to say if the readings were correct. Most of them seem like conception predictions rather than pregnancy readings x


----------

